# From a gun emplacement to a control tower.



## sennelager66 (Sep 15, 2011)

Going further afield i took in a few sites outside Abbingdon :

Posted up and to be edited tomorrow with the relevant information. 

GUN EMPLACEMENT: S0007200
Just outside Frilford. I parked up in the petrol station only for it to lash it down. I walked along the road to Ford Lane and climbed over the fence. The area is just long grass and fern trees so i got fairly wet getting to this. The DoF states this was utilised by a 6pdr Hotchkiss open gun pit to the rear of the GHQ Line. Interesting if so as this gun was primarily used as a naval gun, but in this roll was probably used as an anti-aircraft gun.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QF_6_pounder_Hotchkiss#United_Kingdom_anti-aircraft_service






















ANTI TANK BLOCK: S0009548
On bridle path off Abingdon - Marcham road, NE of Marcham. After photographing all three PB's down Cow lane(S0012013 on the corner of Cow Lane is seriously overgrown and can easily be missed), i carried on walking down the bridal path and came across the blocks on both sides of the bridal path. Heading down the path their is a block slowly being pushed and listing to one side. One the other is a nice grouping of blocks. Cutting in behind then is than Anti-tank ditch which the blocks sit upon and near. One side of the ditch is made of concrete but doesn't extent too far (approx 6 ft). 

























ANTI TANK PIMPLES: S0009549
On bank of River Ock near Tesco store, on S outskirts of Abingdon. 
What a complete chance of finding them!!. Totally overgrown and it was just by chance i glanced at a mound in the grass, getting used to unearthing objects of interest, i first cleared one away to get a better shot, then gradually with patience and time on my hands i cleared away 15 pimples to get the shots i did. The best grouping i have come across yet and it was a pleasure unearthing them.
The Type 28 on the other side of the River Ock and buried in the Hawthorne bushes was disappointing compared to this. Probably a greater viewing will need to be made in the Winter once the vegetation has died back a little. 




RAF Kingston Bagpuize Control Tower

My first real exploration of a building other that years ago detailing the old Isle Of Dogs before is was ripped down. I so love this kind of site. Not knowing what to expect, full of surprises around every corner and the remote detailing and observation of a bygone era truly motivates and moves me. So mush detail to take it. Looking for the small signs of humanity left from so long ago. A clean site with thankfully no graffiti dawned aimlessly over everything. Overall 186 photos were taked this day. Here is but a smattering for you.





Used primarily as a glider training site, the runway but PSP was enevtually tested on the site but was causing more damage under testing than was necessary.










All the external railing have now rusted and degraded to such an extent i would presume they were taken down and piled uo in the doorway for safety. The roof was not accessible from the inside as this was only made possible from the outside. Clearly not possible unless someone takes a ladder. No glass exists in the windows now- with only the tiny piece which i have detailed. Some of the frames were missing and the latches on some had been forcibly bent over to prevent them from opening.


----------



## night crawler (Sep 16, 2011)

Dude there is only one B in Abingdon. Some nice shots of the one at Frilford and Marcham but are the teeth from the ones near Tesco by the river Ock. I still have to visitthe control tower at Kingston Bagpuse yet.


----------



## sennelager66 (Sep 16, 2011)

Yes mate - the ones near the Tesco store. The Type 28 is a little disappointing but the teeth were completely hidden away. 40 minutes of clearing the nettles away for a decent enough set of photos was good enough for me. Thankfully no stings this time.


----------



## night crawler (Sep 16, 2011)

There is a 28 facing the teeth in the bushes where the canal was. You have missed a lot may be I should show you a few.
You might wantto look at this , it's what I have done so far.
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?msid=214270542788652481015.00047ee2125cf60a9ee4b&msa=0


----------



## Munchh (Sep 16, 2011)

night crawler said:


> There is a 28 facing the teeth in the bushes where the canal was. You have missed a lot may be I should show you a few.
> You might wantto look at this , it's what I have done so far.
> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?msid=214270542788652481015.00047ee2125cf60a9ee4b&msa=0



Sennelager, you should definitely take NC up on this offer. Mainly because having a seasoned explorer along helps tremendously and he knows these defences very well.

You have some good photos of some nice looking remains and I would just like to offer one piece of advice. Do your research and write up before posting. Kindly meant. There's no rush, we can wait. Most of us except oldscrote that is, who insists on his concrete arriving with the Sunday papers. 

I'm preparing a report myself on the TSL at the moment and the temptation to put it up before it's ready is just as strong as it always is. I've learnt to be patient. A good illustrated read wins over a portfolio of pics any day I'd say and is wholeheartedly appreciated on here.

Like what you're doing though so keep it up.


----------



## sennelager66 (Sep 16, 2011)

Totally agree with the healthy advice. I am starting to get hold of research material on the DoB so hopefully this will help me to expand my knowledge. 
Good advice and totally appreciated. Thanks for that.

NC - thanks for that DB. A great, great reference for me to get into.


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 16, 2011)

very interesting ,well done


----------



## Downlow (Sep 16, 2011)

Cool, I like those old ww2 towers.


----------



## mexico75 (Sep 16, 2011)

where the hell is that control tower?
Thought you meant this tower when you said Abingdon, never knew there was another round there


----------



## night crawler (Sep 16, 2011)

Kingston Bagpuse airfield now an industrial estate, you can just about see it from the road.


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 17, 2011)

Some really nice stuff and photos there, Senelager. Love the teeth and watch office.


----------



## oldscrote (Sep 17, 2011)

[QUOTE=Munchh;l.
There's no rush, we can wait. Most of us except oldscrote that is, who insists on his concrete arriving with the Sunday papers. 

O.K. So I like my concrete porn to be taken with a full English breakfast in front of me,is that so kinky?

Good post 66 I to like the dragons teeth,also would be interested in knowing what weapon was attached to the holdfast in your first picture.


----------



## night crawler (Sep 17, 2011)

There are three others like that along the Thames. One at Shillingford does not have the pillar and the Cholsey and Hartslock Island ones are filled in with dirt.


----------



## outkast (Sep 18, 2011)

oldscrote said:


> Munchh;l.
> There's no rush said:
> 
> 
> > it is my understanding the 6 pounder hotchkiss gun was used in an anti tank role when in these emplacements


----------



## sennelager66 (Sep 18, 2011)

Agreed actually as there is not sufficient elevation. An interesting history for that gun and i enjoyed reading about that last night.


----------



## night crawler (Sep 18, 2011)

Now here is one you missed which is at Denam College.


----------



## Munchh (Sep 18, 2011)

The 6 pounder Hotchkiss emplacement was used in an anti-tank role on the Stoplines/ ATI's sennelager. Usually covering important road, river and rail crossings. They were most usually only required to cover one rail or road block at a time. Most crossings of this type were also prepared for final demolitions. Mobile 2 pounders were sited in field positions nearby with up to 3 alternative locations depending on need. They also planned on siting 25 pounders well in the rear although this never became reality.

Southern Command specified that the 6 pounder emplacements- 

_"should not be provided with concrete overhead cover, and that they should be of the smallest possible dimensions. Shell recesses for 50 rounds is all the storage space required. Since the guns are always in position a removable corrugated iron cover should be provided over the gun."_

This appears to me to be what you have found. The drawing number given for emplacements of this design is C.E.S.C. HD/120. The word 'modified' is added to the drawing no. when describing the TSL AT island's additional 8 emplacements (proposed to be built in a document dated 8th November 1940). I believe that 'modified' refers to the open emplacement mainly because the Stopline ones with concrete roofs were built prior to Nov 1940.

There are a number of examples on the Taunton Stopline which _do_ have concrete overhead cover. There is also at least one "base only" and a completely different 6 pounder emplacement (rectangular) referred to as drg. no. T.L. 55.

In any event, the Hotchkiss was the intended weapon.


----------



## sennelager66 (Sep 18, 2011)

Still mapping away NC. I am sure i got that one as it appears it's in the centre of a deerpark? Certanly it is being used as an animal shelter. There are a couple further across from that which i need to get to. Covered some of the area of Spencers Wood to Great Lea Common yesterday. Little by little m8. Many of the photos i have are just databased and getting slowly catalogued. Posting them up on FB for some interested American friends.


----------



## night crawler (Sep 18, 2011)

It's in Denam College and not easy to get to, I only went there yesterday. Your a bit erratic on your work I might add as you missed three more pillboxes at Marcham, one type22 and two 28A's. From Frilford to Applton common are a whole host more and at the end a superb set of Dragons teeth. My next sortie will be further up along the Thames. It's taken me a couple of years hard work to get as far as I am now and that is including going along the Kennet. BTW there are around 18 Type 28 twins in the Sulham valley you can find. 
PS the field contained sheep not deer.


----------



## sennelager66 (Sep 18, 2011)

I feel it's time to retire from this site. 

I might come back when i do more research - who knows!! As i said - i have just started out - there is a hell of a learning curve but i feel a little uneasy on here. Strange!


----------



## night crawler (Sep 18, 2011)

He don't be like that you doing fine. It's a bit like a new toy you can't stop playing with. I've not been out in quite a while but intend to in the near future so if you want to tag along your welcome. I presume you don't live far from me so drop me a PM and we can work something out.


----------



## Munchh (Sep 18, 2011)

sennelager66 said:


> I feel it's time to retire from this site.
> 
> I might come back when i do more research - who knows!! As i said - i have just started out - there is a hell of a learning curve but i feel a little uneasy on here. Strange!



No, definitely stay. Good posts promote debate and shared interests as this one has. Lots of encouragement here. Nothing wrong with what you're doing.


----------



## krela (Sep 19, 2011)

People aren't criticising you when they tell you you've missed stuff, they're telling you in case you want to see it! 

There's two ways of looking at it;

If you want to document ww2 remains for history/posterity then it's worth being thorough and methodical and doing your research before you go 'out in the field', that way you don't miss things and have to go back for them, and you'll get a more complete picture. In this case far from needing to leave here and come back after you've done research, you'll actually get loads of help and advice here if you want to do that. 

If you're just out to see a few interesting things and take a few photos to keep you out of trouble, then you can do whatever you like. 

Either is good!


----------



## RichCooper (Sep 19, 2011)

Another great post mate thanks And Im always missing stuff


----------



## cptpies (Sep 19, 2011)

sennelager66 said:


> I feel it's time to retire from this site.
> 
> I might come back when i do more research - who knows!! As i said - i have just started out - there is a hell of a learning curve but i feel a little uneasy on here. Strange!



Please persevere with us. You won't find another site as lively, well informed or sociable as this one I can assure you.


----------



## Skoyen89 (Sep 28, 2011)

*Just learning*

We all started somewhere, sometime. The posts you have done are really good (particularly liked the one on the Loddon) because you are interested in the history as well as just snapping away. And you do seeem to enjoy it. I think you need to bear in mind that some of the comments are not as critical as they read - few of the people posting are diplomats. So please keep going!


----------



## sennelager66 (Sep 28, 2011)

I put it down as a toys out of the pram moment. I love this site and though my mates think I am a nutter they kind of understand where I am coming from.
My history is ex forces brat born in former West Germany. I cam heavily influenced by my dad who served 27 years in the RA. His bag is WW1 and he specialises in the Somme tracing the defence lines and battle history through Army war records. I need to get out there with him to further myself in this area. My bag is WW2 and I have a real desire to get back out there. Again apologies and I am plodding away.


----------

